# Was your second labor & delivery shorter than your first?



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Just very curious.... thanks!


----------



## ShannonCC (Apr 11, 2002)

First was just about 12 hours. Second was 2 hours 15 minutes and so fast I had an oops homebirth. Watch, #3 will be 48 hours, lol!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

nak
1-pitocin induced 6 and a half hours
2-drug free 29 hours

everyone else i know #2 has been much shorter than #1


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Baby#1- 9 hrs
#2- 4 hours
#3-2 1/2


----------



## girlsaplenty (Jul 2, 2002)

Baby No. 1 = 54 hours (4.5 hours pushing)
Baby No. 2 = 8.5 hours (15 minutes pushing)
Baby No. 3 = 10.5 hours (20 minutes pushing)

All three were drug-free, and none were in a hospital.

Diana


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

First was about 8 hours three pushes and out!! (large episotomy)

Second was 2.5 hours. Two pushes and out (intense 2.5 hours)

Are the other births chopped liver??? you say first and second like that's the end of the story tore worth one stitch.























Baby three was five hours but those were *easy* hours. About five pushes and out No tear, no episotomy very nice birth.

Baby four was one of those 2.5 hour intense births. Push, push *stop pushing* (cord around his neck) Dr. took cord off neck and one more push and he was born.

Baby five about five hours but very easy labor and birth (first birth center birth and children in attendance. My mom was there (her first conscious birth experience) she said Julianna was like a flower opening up very peaceful.

Baby six was about 6 intense hours. I think he was posterior until halfway through the pushing (pushed for about 15 minutes and suddenly he twisted, everything was in place and it was back to the push,push, and born.

Baby seven was about 8 intense hours. Two hours of transition. (midwife said that this was common when people have a lot of kids) Again, a couple of pushes and he had the cord around the neck...twice. He was born (10lb baby no tear or episotomy. He was purple from bruising but had 10 apgar scores.

Baby eight, eight hours of intense labor. Two hour transition. *very* peaceful birth (similar to number five) was 10.5lb and no bruising or trauma.

Hope you aren't














: by now









DB


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

my first was just under 4 hours. I was 8 cm when I got to the hospital and delivered less than an hour later. 4 pushes

my second was just under 3 hrs. I was 5 cm and delivered 26min later in the hosp. 1 push

my third...my water broke and 35 minutes and about 10-12 contractions later, he was born at home. I went from 5 cm to delivery in less than 2 minutes (I highly recommend sitting on the toilet, lol!) 1 push

my fourth...about 45 min. I sat in the shower holding his head in until my midwife got there...I have no idea why or what i was thinking. I just wanted her there. I didn't push, he popped out.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

baby #1-Hospitol birth, lots of intervention, 18 hours ending in a c-section

baby #2-VBAC Home birth, water broke on Sunday, early labor for six days, intense labor for 16 hours, pushed for 15 min. Baby born on Saturday, 140 hours total. How's that for "Trial of Labor"!

I loved my homebirth and would do it again in a second!


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Both of my births were drug-free hospital births.

With my first, we left the house when the contractions were a minute apart, and spent about 7 hours in the hospital before giving birth. Labor never stalled, but I spent a TON of time in transition and nearly an hour pushing.

My second was a different story. We left the house when the contractions were about 2 minutes apart but painful and serious; I was in transition by the time we got to the hospital (15 minute drive!), made it upstairs, got out of my clothes and into a gown, got on the bed, my water broke, I pushed twice, and WOW, there he was. All told, I was in the hospital an astonishing 6 MINUTES before Tony was born. The "serious" labor part of things lasted about half an hour. I didn't break a sweat.

I think that a lot of the difference, apart from the obvious fact that the first time my body had more accomodating to do, was how I handled labor. The first time I was educated but still scared, and spent a lot of energy fighting my body (my arms and legs hurt for weeks afterwards because I had been flexing all the wrong body parts). The second time I concentrated on helping my body do what it needed to do and didn't fight or expend energy elsewhere.


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

Baby #1-- 14 hours with 45 mins pushing, no tears, baby was 7lb 10oz, back labor(ouch) baby was born sunny side up looking right at me







.

#2 --30 hours with 2 hours pushing, no tears baby was 7lbs, back labor again another sunny side up







.

#3 --6 hours with 5 mins pushing, baby was 7lb 14oz, my easiest labor! no back labor!!

#4 --5 INTENSE hours of back labor 15mins pushing, baby was 9lb 4oz.

Sarah


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

#1 was 19.5 hours. It was premature labor at 24 weeks. No one, but me, believed I was in labor for the first 15 hours. After that, the contractions got really serious and there was no doubt and no turning back. Pushed for about 10 minutes.

#2 was 7.5 hours. Contractions got serious after about half an hour. Pushed for 1.5 hours.

I expect the next one to be even faster. My mom's labors got progressively faster.


----------



## lucina3 (Jun 25, 2002)

My first was 9 hours -- but pitocin induced so they kept it moving along.

My second was 16 hours -- with pitocin for the last hour

My third (after contractions on and off from 19 weeks) was 4 hours


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Definitly. 16 hours for the first(doped on demoral, damn docs gave me an overdose) 5 hours for the second(by the time I got a room there was no time for meds)and a whopping just over two hours for the third.(Um doc the pain is killing me give me something doc says" Um, I can see the head, push!) Hopefully I will be more prepared(pain wise) for the next, hmm maybe a nice watebirth.

Does anyone else think shorter labors hurt more?


----------



## lucina3 (Jun 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jeca_
*Does anyone else think shorter labors hurt more?*
For me: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 4 hour labour was 10x worse than the 9 or 16 hour ones! It was back labour and awfulllllll. I also tore with my 3rd.. .just a little (one stich) because she came so fast... I had a contraction, looked up at my sister at the end and said "the baby is coming" and gave a half push (not even enough of a push to have a bowel movement to be honest) and there she was! Caught by the dr with one hand... she had a bagel in the other :LOL


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

First: Induced







: at 29 weeks 1 day, 6 hours of ACTIVE LABOR (6 weeks of CONSTANT contx every 10 min so I call it EARLY LABOR! I WAS SLOWLY DAILATING!) I think only 10 min of pushing and she was out (drugged bad experience). 4th degree episiotomy!

Second: NATURAL, barely made it to hospital, 2.5 hours of ACTIVE labor and less than 5 minutes of pushing... No tears or ANYTHING! Only down fall dh wasn't there (met ds at 4 weeks).

Third... Haven't started TTC but can't WAIT!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mich_
*baby #1-Hospitol birth, lots of intervention, 18 hours ending in a c-section

baby #2-VBAC Home birth, water broke on Sunday, early labor for six days, intense labor for 16 hours, pushed for 15 min. Baby born on Saturday, 140 hours total. How's that for "Trial of Labor"!

I loved my homebirth and would do it again in a second!








*
Almost the same here (I am so glad that I found another woman with REALLY LONG LABOR. With DD I was in labor for 144 hours (total). I was only 31 weeks when I went into labor and hospitalized and placed on labor stopping drugs which didn't stop my labor - only made it agonizingly slow







. The took me off the drugs at just under 7 cm (I was dialated to 3 when I got to the hospital, so in 142 hours I only dialated 4 cm). Two hours later my tiny baby girl was wisked to the NICU. With DS, I was told that my labor would go quickly...5 hours total, dialated from 5 to 10 in 10 min and pushed for 7 min. Very easy! With my next baby the doc says if I sneeze.....


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jeca_
*Does anyone else think shorter labors hurt more?*
The labor with my 2nd hurt WAY more, but I always assumed it was because he was sunny-side-up and my daughter was in 'normal' position. The contractions, even the early labor ones when they were half an hour apart, hurt like HELL, worse than the transition contractions with my first. But since I went from contractions every half hour-hour straight into every two minutes and then delivered within 45 minutes of that, I would definately take higher intensity pain plus shorter labor over the longer labor I had with my first. I think that it is telling that I was ready to get up and walk around and do things within minutes after the birth of my second, but needed help across the room for a day after my first was born and needed help showering for a week.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Labor #1 hurt *more* (longer one) but I was subjected to inhumane (but commonplace at the time) interventionist procedures.

In my subsequent labors I would say the gently progressing (but longer) fiveish hour labors were much more pleasent than my quick but stormy 2.5 hour labors!!

DB


----------



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks for all of this great info! Debra--WOW!! That's a lotta children and a lot of different experiences. Interesting how they seemed to get shorter, then longer.

I asked out of personal curiosity and professional (I'm a doula and have my first multip client in a few weeks). I'm personally sad and angry that since I had a cesarean for breech at 38 weeks, out of the blue, no labor, I get to experience labor for my second as most would with their firsts. I want my shorter second labor! Wahhh! Anyhoo, my client is a VBAC, but she dilated all the way to 10cms the first time around, then "couldn't" push the baby out (no wonder with the awful lack of support she was experiencing). So, just wanted some idea of others' experiences.

Thanks again!


----------



## Akayasmama (Mar 8, 2003)

With my first, I had about a 2 hour labor including pushing. It was very intense and painful- all back labor. With my son, I started having contactions in the morning (4 a.m.). Those went away and didn't hurt. I got another wave at about 3p.m. I was at a craft show with my mil and wasn't sure if I was in labor or not, all I know is that I was SO hot. I continued having them, but the never got regular and to be honest, I could hardly feel them so I didn't really think I was in labor. Finally, I convinced dh to go to the hospital and even on the way I wasn't sure I was in labor and he didn't believe me because I wasn't screaming. We got to the hospital and I was dialated to 8cm and I had him in about an hour. I would MUCH rather have the second labor- even though ds was about 2 pound heavier than dd and got stuck on the way out!


----------



## slomomma (Dec 1, 2001)

#1 was 23 hours start to finish. (1 1/2 pushing?) In a birthing center with a midwife and drug free, did most of my laboring at home.
#2 was 5 hours. At home in water with a midwife.
The difference between them was, with the first one the labor was very tolerable and the pushing part was just because they told me to push. It seemed more like work. And with the second one, the labor was SO intense and hard, I didn't think I could get through it. I was puking after every contraction and really self doubting. Which was weird for me because I didn't think I'd go there. BUT... the delivery was amazing, beautiful, incredible and almost felt good. I was so in tune with my body and could FEEL everything, every part of her coming out.
I love both my experiences and I feel blessed that I got to go through them.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

My first was 27 hours and 21 minutes first contraction to delivery -left occiput posterior.

My second was nine hours, from first felt contraction to delivery. My second was intensely painful because of the right occiput posterior, military attitude presentation.

But both were at home.

YOu did not ask, but #3 was right occiput anterior easy four hour delivery.

...and #4 was four hours also.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

First baby...prodromal labor







:
Labored at home for 3 days with the midwives trying to have a homebirth. On the morning of the 4 day transfered to the hospital, got some Pit, had the baby that night

Second labor...mild but close together contractions, went to hospital, was 3 cm when I got there, he was born 45 minutes lator!!

The fast labor hurt way, way more than the first. It was soooo intense. All the people who keep saying how lucky I was to have such a quick labor have noooo idea







..you ladies who it has happened to do though


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

1st-- Water broke first. 36 hours of labor. Baby hadn't dropped so they had me come to the hosp at first sign of something happening, in case of cord prolapse. Horror show, long day of painful non-productive contrax. Morphine drip at night to let me rest. Pit the next day. Finally dialted to 9 1/2 cms. Pushed for 1 hour. they told me baby wasn't going to come out, so I had a c-sec. What a bummer. Baby 10'2".

2nd-- Water broke first. Baby still hadn't dropped, but I planned a HBAC, and didn't worry about cord prolapse. Went groc shopping, took nap with dd#1 as labor was light. Finally after 11 hours of labor and 45 mins of pushing (so 12 hrs total), dd#2 was birthed. 8'. 3 weeks early. At this point, we fully realized I had a shallow pelvis, which would explain no baby dropping prior to labor, and the need for 45 mins of pushing to give my body a chance to open up the final cms. I took hands and knees position for late labor, early pushing. Also pushed on toilet for a while. Yeah, that really works! I delivered her standing up, to let gravity help. It helped a little too well, I should've sat down. I tore a little.

3rd-- 3 hours of labor, 45 mins of pushing again. 4 hours total. I took hands and knees position again and let my ds work his way out. He was very vigorous and really wanted out! I could feel him actively working his way down. It was incredible. He was born in his sac. I laid back in a semi-reclined position for the final pushes and I was able to pant/ease him out at the last, so carefully and well, no tears. 9 lbs.


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

With my first, I went into labor on my own, labored for 12 hours and pushed 3 times.

With my second, I was induced at 33 weeks (low fluid) and labored for 17 hours and pushed twice (once for her head and once for her body). They said that since she was so early, it took longer since she wasn't really ready to be born.

With my third, I was induced again at 38 weeks (low fluid again). They just gave me the gel to induce (no pit) and for 11 hours nothing happened, but suddenly the tiny amount of fluid that was left broke, and 30 min later she was born after 2 pushes. So that time it was really just 30 min.

I'm curious to see what will happen next time. Chances are I may need another low fluid induction (my body's all screwey) but if I don't, who knows, a 15 min labor??


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

My first was planned homebirth,ending in hospital...18 hours of labor.
My second,homebirth....2hours of labor(15 mins of pushing)


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kerlowyn_
*The fast labor hurt way, way more than the first. It was soooo intense. All the people who keep saying how lucky I was to have such a quick labor have noooo idea







..you ladies who it has happened to do though







*
I was in labor for 5 total hours, but dialated from 5cm to 10cm in 10 min - I can honestly say that it was very, very painful and I cannot imagine having to go through that intense labor for hours upon hours upon hours as some women have.....they have all of my respect


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

#1-from 1st contraction to delivery-8.5 hrs. Pushed for 1/2 hour, small episiotomy, dd over 9 pounds. I was realy tense the whole time, the contractions were so close together and intense the whole 8 hours. I puked for five of those hours and absolutely hated being in the hospital.

#2-4 blissful hours. The contractions were painful, but I was so full of comfort and peace being at home that they were easily handled. Dd2 was born at home in the water with no pushing, no tearing, she was over ten pounds.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

1st - Water broke at 8:30 pm, no contractions, got pit at 3:00 pm next day, pushed for 3 hrs and voila! a DD! (no meds other than the pit)

2nd - Water broke at 11:30 pm, rushed to hospital 'cause had excess amniotic fluid, they had to tell me I was in labor, I couldn't feel it! DD born at 8:05 am after about 15 min of pushing. No pain meds.

I think that my iyengar yoga experience allowed me to relax and let my body work instinctively resulting in no need for pain meds.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Baby #1: Water broke at 1200noon, Labor for 8.5 hours, Pushed for 10 min, out he popped!
Baby #2 and #3: Preterm labor for a month, Active labor for 3 hours, C-section...piece of cake







:
Baby #4: Preterm labor for a six weeks, Active labor for 24 hours, one C-section...another piece of cake







:

If we go for #5, though, I wonder if I can have a homebirth VBAC?


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

Misha







took six hours, maybe 15 minutes of pushing.

natasha







took 4 and a half hours, 2 minutes of pushing.


----------



## brookelynnp (Jan 1, 2002)

Baby # 1 was 40 hour failed homebirth attempt. AFter about 21 hours we went to the hospital b/c I was tired and over the constant pain of my posterior baby. Another 19 hours and i gave birth to ds @ 43 weeks and 2 days, and four grueling hours ofv pushing. oh yeh, the epidural was useless b/c of previous back injury it did not take.

Baby# 2 was 7 hours total with only two of them really intense and 10 minutes of pushing my 38 week 8 lb 1oz boy out. I did however have to be induced with cytotec b/c I was having liver failure.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

This is not really what you meant, but... I have twins and my first daughter was born at 4:13 pm after 7 hours of labor. Then my cervix closed. So the second "labor" was induced and my second daughter was born at 6:26 pm. The two hours and 13 minutes seemed MUCH LONGER than the 7 hours !


----------



## MamaStace (Jun 18, 2003)

Nope. My first was 12 hours and my second was 14 hours. And the 2nd was much more intense!


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

My first was baout 15 hours of labour but only 10 minutes of pushing and #2 was 90 minutes of labour and one push. Fortunately #3 was in the middle - 7 hours of labour and 10 minutes of pushing. 90 minutes is way too fast!!!!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Baby #1 was 27 hours 21 minutes, posterior, back labor!

Baby #2 was 9 hours, but intensely painful due to posterior, military attitude, horrible back labor!

Baby #3 was 4 hours. Easy

Baby #4 was 4 hours. Short, but painful.

All born at home!


----------



## angelrose (Jan 1, 2003)

My first baby was 9 1/2 hr labor from start to finish....my second baby was a VERY short 50 minute from start to finish, my third was an even shorter 45 minute from start to finish...lol...my fourth baby would have been a short although longer than the last two 2 1/2 hr labor and delivery except that he got his head stuck in my pelvic bone for 3 hours so he ended up being a 5 1/2 labor and delivery..Thank God he didn't have to be a c-section although it was VERY close!

Kellina~


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

#1 David.. I never felt contractions or anything till water broke & he was born a little less then 6 hours later.. at 3 weeks 1 day early

#2 Kayden.. had preterm labor starting at 32 weeks .. never felt contractions.. just knew Id dropped & had some weird things going on vaginally.. lol I was hospitilized put on Mag .. hen after 3 days went to tributaline pump.. stayed on it , on bedrest & at home monitering untill 36 weeks..
at 36.3 weeks woke up & water broke.. Kay was born 2 hours 5 mins later .. 35 mins after I got to the hospital


----------



## mnemonics (Jul 1, 2003)

With both my kids labor was 5 1/2 hours. And both times I reached the hospital at 5 cm dilated and delivered an hour later.....both unmedicated births......


----------



## BonaDea (Jun 20, 2003)

Same or Simmilar.

The first (hospital) was aprox 5 hrs and the second (ua hb) 5.5 hrs.

~Jenn


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

*


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Labor 1 12 hours
Labor 2 6 hours

Christina


----------

